# HCG Levels after miscarriage



## poppleslu81

Hi there

I am new to this site just joined today 

I miscarried almost 4 weeks ago and the last week or so I have started feeling very tired, back ache, bloated similar feelings to what I had when first pregnant.
I have heard by others that the doctors advise you to take a test a few weeks after miscarriage to see if its gone back to normal.
And because of my symptoms I was curious..

Any how I took a HPT test using the clear blue digital and it came back +3 along with a normal hpt test which also came back with a positive.
Again I did the same yesterday and had the same result.
Im not entirely sure what my HCG levels were last when i got tested but could this still be that my hormone levels are high from the previous miscarriage or could this be a fresh pregnancy? 
I dont want to go to the docs as I feel they may think im a bit cranky for taking a test so early on after M/C?
Advise from ladies who have experienced this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Sniffa

Hey,

I dunno if this helps, but I had a mc on the 8th August at 6 weeks. I got a negative HPT on 24/08. My hubby and I continued ntnp, as neither of us saw the point in waiting and I got a pos hpt on 4/09 and on 06/09 (wanted to double check as previous test was faint)

Don't know if this applies in your situation at all, but it is possible to be pregnant again 4 weeks after mc. Did you get a negative HPT after your miscarriage at all?

xxx


----------



## poppleslu81

Hi there

I didn't test no? So have no idea if its a fresh one or my HCG levels still playing havoc?

I can't imagine my HPT would be so high if it was a fresh one? So confused!

L


----------



## Sniffa

I would def go and see a doctor if I was you. That way you can find out for def if its a fresh pregnancy or if something is causing your HCG levels to stay high, because they really should have gone right down by now.

Fingers crossed its good news


----------



## poppleslu81

Thanks sniffa....

I will let u know! Does seem odd my PGT is still in the 3+ region but then our bodies play funny tricks at times :haha:

xx


----------



## Sniffa

Definitely keep me updated, I wanna know what it all turns out to be


----------



## SabrinaKat

any news?


----------



## dare2dream

just wanted to add my little bit of experiance in here. i sadly had a very ealry miscarriage in january. i got pregnant around 2 weeks later when i ovulated again (sadly that pregnancy didnt work out either)... so it can happen quickly. your best bet would be to have blood drawn and see what your levels are at to figure out if its remaining from your miscarriage or if its a new pregnancy hun. hugs


----------



## poppleslu81

Just to let u know I phoned the docs on Friday to see what her advice was, seeing as my pregnancy tests were still coming up +3 positive.

She sent me for an emergency blood test this morning to draw my Beta HCG levels so I should fine out some time today and if they are high she wants me to go in for an emergency scan..

Still not holding out much hope :wacko:

Will keep u all informed


----------



## kimberley3

any news?


----------



## hulagirl

After my mmc at 10 weeks and an erpc it took 6 weeks for my levels to get down to 34 (when i had my bloods done) 

i hope it is a new pregnancy, good luck x


----------



## steph.

I had very similar experience. I got a BFP 4 weeks after my miscarriage, and like you had not taken pregnancy tests after the miscarriage to see if they turned negative. After 2 weeks I still had no AF, and had ms, sore boobs ect so went to the doctor. USS confirmed I was 6 weeks newly pregnant! My beta-hcg was really high (81,000 at 6 weeks). Dont know if it had anything to do with the miscarriage or not. But so far things are going well. 

Keep us updated! xxx


----------



## felicitycp

I have experienced both things I got pregnant 4 weeks after miscarriage. But also had a positive test a few weeks after another miscarriage and had a emergency bloods and had to have further treatment. I am really hoping for good news for you, but it is best to check out x


----------

